# Some Heelwork/Focus 14mths



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

An impromptu and warts'n'all vid keeping it fun...I've had some pretty testing control issues with him, at least up until summer there. He is learning how to be a companion at this stage, what we will train in depends on what opportunities come up. Constructive feedback very welcome..


https://youtu.be/Wd3nABrPRwU


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice job Maggie. You don't need no stinking club.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was a stinking club! Full of programmed reactive individuals...dog and human. Positive only you know...well hell mend them. My dog was still humping everyone he could get his paws on at 11mths, at least up there  anyway. He's fine now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looked good Maggie!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You people are getting awfully polite in your old age..perhaps I should have said observations welcome..:grin:


I'm aware it looks a pretty warm and fuzzy kind of vid, that's what kind of tickles me. I can't believe I still have this dog. We've been careering around the countryside at a hundred miles an hour, I've been near catapulted into the traffic more than once...he's taken a bite out of me, (first time ever bitten by my own dog). Dunno how I haven't had a heart attack.. too pig headed I suppose.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What was he reason for the bite?
I'm a huge fan of marker training (hate the term Positive) but the dog also needs to understand that ALL behaviors, good AND bad have a consequence be that a positive or negative response from you. 

Many dogs can be trained with markers only but that requires excellent management and leadership from the owner.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

He can get overstimulated when out...it was my mistake of course. Gave him a correction to break his focus, he turned it on me...:wink:. Fortunately I was out in public, and took a deep breath before reacting. He's been very unruly and I had been a little over ambitious, bullying him doesn't work. It was fortunate for a couple of reasons.. I do use marker training with him, have done from the start, but he has lots of his own ideas.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

You should have kicked his ass for biting you lol., doesn't matter if it is your fault or not, aggression to the handler is not acceptable. But might be too late now, he looks pretty big now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with Khoi on the no biting the handler.

MANY bite training handlers and trainers never want to stop the dog from biting the handler but I start that control when they are puppies, at home and off the training field. 

If the dog has it in him/her then a good decoy/helper will bring it out to fight THEM. 

I think a lot of handler aggressive dogs are a lack of respect from the dog. 

Again, that's the decoy/helpers job to fight the dog.


Many dog trainers with more experience them me will disagree with this but it's my beliefs and no disrespect to any of those handlers/trainers.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> He can get overstimulated when out...it was my mistake of course. Gave him a correction to break his focus, he turned it on me...:wink:. Fortunately I was out in public, and took a deep breath before reacting. He's been very unruly and I had been a little over ambitious, bullying him doesn't work. It was fortunate for a couple of reasons.. I do use marker training with him, have done from the start, but he has lots of his own ideas.


Ah **** that Maggie. Public or not theres a good way to make sure that never happens again. I got a pup too - she's an actual pup not 15+ months old, she attempted some dominance shit and we're done with it.

No need to bully but I'm sure you know how to make an impression upon anyone or anything that you don't ever want to occur again. 

One thing I noticed here - all of us have a tendency to relive past experiences with our dogs. Basically, there's obvious patterns and trends. I got a friend who has dogs that steal food, all of them have over the 15+ years that I've known her. What's the common denominator here?

You got yourself some wild dogs. I tend to think we create what we are ourselves or in some cases we allow what we cannot be ourselves - for one reason or another. Example - I know someone with a history of having needy, overly dependent dogs, why? She needs to be needed so she creates situations and/or develops perceptions or relationships that satisfy that need.

BTW your video is unavailable for viewing.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nicole, if I had responded in the way I had wanted to at the time, likely I would have had to explain myself to the authorities.


I'm not unhappy how things have turned out, at least so far. I wrote out a response earlier today, but don't know where it has gone.. I'll see if it turns up before repeating myself.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't see a problem with that if indeed that would have happened (explaining to the authorities). It's not that much different than dealing with a dog that bit someone other than his/her handler IMO. There are reasonable consequences for that.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Where I was it would have been pretty uncool.. Besides, I was absolutely raging with the shock I suppose.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> One thing I noticed here - all of us have a tendency to relive past experiences with our dogs. Basically, there's obvious patterns and trends. I got a friend who has dogs that steal food, all of them have over the 15+ years that I've known her. What's the common denominator here?
> 
> You got yourself some wild dogs. I tend to think we create what we are ourselves or in some cases we allow what we cannot be ourselves - for one reason or another. Example - I know someone with a history of having needy, overly dependent dogs, why? She needs to be needed so she creates situations and/or develops perceptions or relationships that satisfy that need.
> 
> BTW your video is unavailable for viewing.



http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p427/scottiepix/230818%202_zpsstugqmz8.jpg




Hi Nicole, snapped this pic today..17 mths. (If it posts ok). You may well have something there. I had intended to foster a rescue temporarily with a view of perhaps getting myself a jrt pup in the future. Then this guy came on the scene, a returnee to his breeder on account of being unmanageable..one can read what they want in that, but he has been a bit of a wild child.  He looks big and lumbering in the vid I thought, come to think of it I look pretty strange too..maybe just the angle. He's approx 26" and 35kg, growing a head like a bucket. I'm not a whole lot bigger lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)




----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

He is a good looking dog. What's your plan with him?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

To be fair...all show line shepherds have a wire crossed somewhere. :-\"
He is a good looking boy...if that's what you're after.


Work with what you've got and be happy.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I was posting him up for Nicole, and sitting back and having a look at him too. I'm not too sure if he is good looking or not, but I do like him. He's show x w/l both working parents, interestingly I met two other young dogs today from the same breeder, both w/l who looked the part, but aren't half the dog he is. 

A couple of us are aiming to put a small group together, maybe get tracking if we can access land.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hello again! Hope everyone is well! I popped in by and noticed this thread from before and thought I'd add to it.....


Made this impromptu video a couple of weeks back. It's a mess and is the first of me doing a little training with him since spring...a couple of exercises thrown together. He's two now...and we still train on our own in a public space ordinarily :grin:. There are a ton of mistakes but thought I'd show it anyway... Oh...we just train for fun obviously when we can :-D.



https://youtu.be/rJxiXX_jc3c


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A few differences from a competition performance but down right EXCELLENT otherwise. 



Anyone would be proud to get that level of training out of their dog.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Many thanks Bob! He is still a work in progress but we are getting there..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Your definitely on the right path!


----------

